# My beautiful Zak <3



## lornajackson1 (Apr 15, 2011)

13th of February 2011, my 3 year old German Shepherd was put to sleep.

He had bitten somebody badly, however he showed no signs of aggression before the attack, after the attack. He showed no signs of even attempting to attack, he just lunged.

I believe highly that he had inbred behavioural problems, towards his family he was an amazing dog and i will defend him until the day i die. He was everything a family could wish for, he just wasn't ok in the head.

Later, after looking at his 5 generation family tree i found he had been inbred 3 times. His father Troy had been put to sleep for a surprise attack on his owner and had his ear bitten off.

I want to save our german shepherds and stop this from happening, it breaks my heart.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am truly sorry for your loss


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

God that's awful. I don't know where you would even start to rectify this problem, however, I just want to say that must have been very hard for you to place this post and I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## NicolaG (Jan 28, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear about Zak 

I also had to get my german shepherd put to sleep due to health problems in Jan 11 so i hope they're at peace and playing with each other now xx


----------



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

So sorry to hear about Zak,it must have broke your heart,we had a 12 year old staffy that sadly had to be put to sleep in november 2010,as he also changed and went for my 3 year old without warning,we later found my such a kind boy generaly, had got alzheimer's.. so we didnt blame him

again so sorry about Zak take care x x


----------



## jill3 (Feb 18, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. It must be so heart breaking for you.


R.I.P Zak and hope you have lots of fun at Rainbow Bridge with all the other German Shepherds up there xx


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

I'm so sorry about Zak xxx


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Thinking of you, so so sad to hear your lovely boy has gone to sleep 

Big huge hugs from all of us here xxxx


----------



## Brit_chick (Apr 13, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your boy Zak. R.I.P & run free x


----------



## Brit_chick (Apr 13, 2011)

Lady.turbo.wrx said:


> So sorry to hear about Zak,it must have broke your heart,we had a 12 year old staffy that sadly had to be put to sleep in november 2010,as he also changed and went for my 3 year old without warning,we later found my such a kind boy generaly, had got alzheimer's.. so we didnt blame him
> 
> again so sorry about Zak take care x x


Sorry about your staffy. I never knew that dogs could get alzheimers


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

Sorry for your loss hugs


----------



## Lulus mum (Feb 14, 2011)

Britchick
Our dog,Buster ,has Alzheimers-(I ,too didnt know dogs-and cats could suffer from it)
Its so sad - we lost our other dog ,Lulu,at the end of January and miss her so much
We had had them both since they were 3 mths old and Buster doted on her-he is a very nervous dog and he relied on her so much-would cry and howl if she wasnt there.
Now he doesnt even realise shes gone
-Maureen


Lorna
So sorry for your loss-I cant imagine what it must have been like for you
Thinking of you 
Maureen


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

im so sorry R.I.P Zak it must be so hard for you xx (((Hugs)))


----------

